# Food Protein Debate/ Food Myths



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought I would put this out for debate as there are a lot of myths and see what your opinions are for Raw Diets and Prepared Diets. 

Here is mine:

Myth or Fact?
Feed the exact same food every day otherwise it will cause upset stomachs?

I switch up the proteins mine get as I believe different proteins are needed. There is also studies out now that mixing up different proteins help relieve a pet from getting allergies to one thing. My Chis get ZP as a base (free feed) but I mix it up between the Lamb, Venison, and Fish. I also give them Stella and Chewy’s Beef, duck etc. mixed in 1-3 times a week and every night they get Pure Bites Chicken treats. 

Huly has severe allergies (might be from receiving fish every day and bad brands of food until I got smart) but even with him I try to mix things up. He base is Wveruva Paw Lickin Chicken Can and Stella and Chewy’s Chicken Dry but I try to give him Rabbit, Duck etc. once or twice a week. His treats are also Pure Bites Chicken. He loves it! There is so much he can’t have Fish, Beef etc and he gets tired of straight chicken. Also Nala needs more fat in her diet as she is 18 and he gets jealous of her more fatty cans so we found a way to mix up his palette too. 

The hounds also switch up between Chicken, Beef, Bison, Salmon be it treats food etc. 

So far NO upset stomachs so is this Myth or Fact?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I switch around the proteins too. My boys especially have a lot of sensitivities,
and do very poorly when on a same protein for a long time. They need the
variety in order to thrive. As I always say "All good things in moderation".


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

This is myth propagated by the kibble companies to keep more customers on their brands, and to make things easier for them. Feeding the same thing every day aggravates any sensitivities and can turn them into full blown allergies.
My dogs' (and cats') systems also get irritated when they've been on one protein source for too long. Not to mention they tend to get bored with it palate-wise as well. Wouldn't you?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Neither myth nor fact, in my opinion. You could take 20 pups, put them on the exact same diet, some will do great, others will not. Diet is trial and error.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

But I have read that offering more than one protein helps them not develop allergies to one. I do agree with that.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree 100% 

So next food Myth- 

Which protein is healthier? Which is leaner? Which is fattier?

Beef 
Chicken
Bison
Pork
Fish
Duck
Rabbit
Venison


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My holisitc speaks of proteins as warm and cool.

Hope can have duck, which seems fatty, but not lamb. Again, duck but not chicken.

There are many food myths:
Kibble cleans teeth better than canned.
Give chicken and rice to a dog with tummy issues (Not all dogs. Makes one of mine sicker).


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wondering how often do you switch up their protien? I am feeding raw and was wondering if you feed different meats everyday or every week or soo


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

TLI said:


> Neither myth nor fact, in my opinion. You could take 20 pups, put them on the exact same diet, some will do great, others will not. Diet is trial and error.


This is so true and so many people don't get it. Many will argue til they are blue in the face that the only best diet is whatever they feed their dog but it just isn't that simple in my opinion. Researching what you feed is important but the final test is how your dog does on it and they are all different. There is no one correct thing to feed all dogs. And even the same dog 's needs may and probably will change over the course of their life.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> This is so true and so many people don't get it. Many will argue til they are blue in the face that the only best diet is whatever they feed their dog but it just isn't that simple in my opinion. Researching what you feed is important but the final test is how your dog does on it and they are all different. There is no one correct thing to feed all dogs. And even the same dog 's needs may and probably will change over the course of their life.



Agreed. You have to take into consideration the special needs of the dog in
particular. I think I'm one of those who often times promote what I have seen
work best, in not only my own dogs, but all of our rescues. And I consider my
advice a good _guideline_, but like everything you must take it with a grain of salt
so to speak, and adjust it accordingly to your pet's needs. For example raw is the
ultimate choice imo, but even on raw there is so much variety, it's important
to feed what gives great results, all four of my guys are raw fed, but not all
eat the exact same thing, or exact same amount. Same goes for my other
choice of food for those who rather feed kibble, which is Orijen and/or Acana,
both have several varieties, some work best for certain sensitive dogs, etc.
All good things in moderation, just like for us people, some things some of us
do not tolerate, while others thrive. The basics of quality nutrition are
important, very important, but we must make little adjustments here and
there to ensure we or our pups are getting the most out of our nutrition. 
Be it by providing variety, or by monitoring amounts, or by adding supplements, etc.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Of course some dogs have more sensitive tummies and might not do well with protein switches, but I think that the switching food myth comes primarily from people that feed kibble. When you switch from one kibble to another, you're not just switching protein.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Agreed. You have to take into consideration the special needs of the dog in
> particular. I think I'm one of those who often times promote what I have seen
> work best, in not only my own dogs, but all of our rescues. And I consider my
> advice a good _guideline_, but like everything you must take it with a grain of salt
> ...


Exactly! All very good points.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> This is so true and so many people don't get it. Many will argue til they are blue in the face that the only best diet is whatever they feed their dog but it just isn't that simple in my opinion. Researching what you feed is important but the final test is how your dog does on it and they are all different. There is no one correct thing to feed all dogs. And even the same dog 's needs may and probably will change over the course of their life.


Yeah, we tend to see how well our pup/pups do on a certain diet, and we want to spread the news. It took me trying out many many foods, raw (premade) included, to realize that there is no "one size fits all." With 4 pups, I've learned over the years that even though they are all dogs, doesn't mean they are all the same. I've been on Chi forums since Lexie was 4/6 months old (she's almost 6 years old now) and have read countless threads about food trouble, no matter the diet. My boy has such a sensitive tummy that he's lucky he can eat anything. He developed this problem as an adult. Lexie went through some tummy issues, and we found out it was anything with Chicken in it. While I find my pups diets very important, I think anything can become extreme, so to speak. I feed Wellness Simple, canned. It works for my crew. I don't let the diet 'pressure' bother me in the slightest. I read the threads, and take what I read to further research and trial. This is with any subject regarding diet, health, etc. There is a wealth of knowledge here, and members only posting info. because they truly feel passionate about what they are sharing. Everyone means well. But at the end of the day, we are responsible for our pups well being, and no subject and info. fits all. It's the owners duty to seek further education on things that can help or hinder their dogs health. I would never read anything on the net, unless it's scientific studies, and run with it until I did further research. I would expect the same done with any info. I might post. My experience might not work at all in someone else's situation.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm one who alternates protein weekly. Also, I make sure that when we alternate, we give a boney meal beforehand to help keep stools firm. I have always been told that with raw, red meat is best; so we keep them on mostly beef; and one or two weeks out of the month we switch it up to turkey or chicken. I know I would get tired of eating one kind of cereal every day my whole life, so I won't make my dog do it either! As they are scavengers, they're biologically equipped to handle variation in proteins. Of course after years of domestication some cannot handle the richness of certain proteins, but as others have said it's a trial and error thing to finally get your dog on a set routine that their tummies are comfortable with. =)


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine get the same food but I switch up the protein in their raw meals. I mostly get mince now because that's the only raw Willow will touch and I try to alternate between beef, pork, lamb and turkey.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I have to alternates proteins very regularly, if my Kirby has the same protein for to long his pancreatitis will flare up! I was so scared to try him on a different meat when chicken stopped working for him , but have found it is the answer 

I always have lots of different meats in my freezer - having so many dogs there is never any waste


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

He was such a poorly dog who could only eat one type of "vet food" now
He can eat nearly any meat


----------

